# Puppy Nipping



## MooseandLola (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a 9 week old female Vizsla who nips/bites a lot. She's only broken skin once. I feel like this is probably "normal" puppy behavior, but I haven't been able to stop it. She tends to do it to my kids most of the time. I have a chocolate lab puppy who was very easy to break of this behavior (but he was 11 weeks old when we got him, and she was only 7 weeks!) I'm worried that she's going to be a biter. It seems more like playing than aggression to me, but with kids I need to be pretty sure. I've been trying the "flip her on her back immediately" method. She will stop at that moment and walk away, but it hasn't stopped the behavior completely. We've also tried the "ouch!" method...that didn't work at all. I also ready somewhere that spraying them with a water bottle helps, but that seems a little cruel. Any thoughts or advice? Oh, and growling is NOT an issue. The only time I hear her growl is when the puppies are playing together. We (including my kids) have taken her chewies, her toys, and stuck our hands in her food (as a test), and she hasn't reacted AT ALL! It seems to happen mostly when they get down at her level. I think she thinks it's play time because that's how she plays with our other dog. She seems like a good puppy, and she's very smart (already knows several "tricks"), but the biting has me worried. Thanks for any advice/suggestions!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Puppies / Re: Zoe, our new... Well puppy-creature


Hey there,

Good news - they all go through it. I was really *really * concerned that Otto was abnormally nippy. I had never been around a puppy that was so nippy and so fast at it, if you know what I mean. I tried a half dozen different tactics. Nothing worked for me other than a method I posted a while back - it was advice I received from an experienced Vizsla owner and Otto stopped and hasn't looked back since! If ever he does mouth his leash if excited, all I have to say is "no bite" and he immediately stops. The water bottle method might work, I'm not exactly sure, never tried it. I don't really see it as cruel but kind of inconvenient. Do you carry it out with you everywhere you take your pup? If not how do you handle the situation when the water bottle is out of reach?


Above is the thread that I posted the "method" in. If your interested you may just have to search those key words. Don't know if my way is the "right" way, but I found it highly effective. I just know how discouraged/nervous I was when Otto went through it, so I want to try and help others not worry. Also, I'm not sure if your pup is too young. The good news is --- so many people in past posts have said the excessive nipping stops around 16 weeks. 

I know when we get our next pup I will be much more relaxed!!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

As OttosMama posted, there are tons of good threads on puppy-nipping. Most of us have been through it and it is HARD. Posts from others helped keep me sane when I was convinced we got "the psycho" of the litter 

We were really consistent with the yelping and leaving the room when Pippa would nip and around 16 weeks all the nipping was over. It's a hard developmental period (hard for the owner, not the puppy!), but keep at it and what you will have at the end is an incredible family companion


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello, congratulations on your pup, she will make a wonderful companion soon enough  

I also found the best way is saying 'No biting' and walk away, any attention you give pup (whether good/bad) is still attention. I tried the water spray on my now 6 year old V when she was a pup and she thought it was the best game ever, she started mouthing the water as it squirted out of the nozzle! a game she still enjoys to date 

excluding your pup from the pack is unfortunately the worst punishment, however, it is also the quickest way to correcting bad behaviour such as biting and even jumping. Just be consistent and make sure all family members follow the same rules.

Providing lots of chews, puppy play and consistency is the road to success- Hang in there, it'll be over very soon.


----------

